# How to make your Betta a hammock...



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Things needed:
Your choice or style of leaf from a fake plastic plant.
NON-TOXIC hot glue or 100% NON-TOXIC silicone
Suction cup
Hot Glue Gun if your using the glue.

Step one:
Gather your supplies, very important lol.

Step two:
Put a small amount of glue of silicone into the hole of the suction cup.









Step three:
Quickly place the stem of the leaf into the hole.









Step four:
Allow the glue or silicone to *CURE!*

Step five:
Place your new hammock in the tank for your Betta.

Or just look here you'll get the general idea ;-)


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

It's so simple to make! this should be a sticky!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

^_^ hope it can be a sticky. Plus this might even save some people a few bucks if they have the stuff laying around like I did.


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

...i want to make a whole bunch now


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Everyone should make some lol, so simple.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Tip for saving money: Ask the people working at a craft store if they have any silk leaves that fell off the stuff they sell. At the end of the day the sweep them up and throw them out. They would probably give you some.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

That's really neat..easy too.

now we just need a picture of the fishy actually using the hammock


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll try to get one  not even sure they use it, but hey they have the option now


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Love! Making all kinds of these tomorrow!  My bettas are going to be so excited! Haha


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

totally doing this. must be better than the ones they sell


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

Cravenne said:


> That's really neat..easy too.
> 
> now we just need a picture of the fishy actually using the hammock


well i saw mine useing his earlier today, so im happy


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

can it be a plastic leaf? or does it have to be silk


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine are plastic, I'm sure silk would work, but plastic makes a stiffer hammock.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh well i just made mine. i didn't even have to use glue. the stem fit so tightly into the suction cup i said heck with it. Just watching investigate now


----------



## Littlecloud (Dec 24, 2010)

That's so cool! Does it work with entire plants? There's a lot I can do for my new sorority with this concept=) any ways to make caves and houses? The pet stores here don't sell any small enough. They take the entire tank! And they r really expensive!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Not a fan of plastic plants or plastic plant leaves since they are well known to tear betta fins like a hot knife through butter. :/
Any suggestions on doing this with a silk plant?


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Next time I am at Petco, I will check on the plants see what might work. Can't get anything though so you'll be on your own with the use of silk plants. If you had one that had the veins in the left plastic as support and the plastic stem, it should work fine.


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

i might get some glue for my store baught one cause the darn leaf keeps popping out.


----------

